# How long TTC



## DaniGirl

Just thought I'd ask you girls how many months it took to get that :bfp: ?
Nov. will be our 6th month, and it feels like an eternity!


----------



## juliespencer9

hi, it took me 3 months then i had m/c then it took 1 and half months. good luck


----------



## celine

Im blessed that I got my bfp after only 5 months


----------



## CapitalChick

It took me 10 cycles. TTC absolutely sucks. Best wishes for a quick BFP. Keep strong...you'll definitely get there soon!
In the mean time, make sure to just get a general blood test (including testing your thyroid) to make sure there's no tiny little, easily-solvable problem that's preventing you from getting your BFP. That's what happened to me. Once I figured out what it was, it took me 4 months to correct it, and then BAM...preggo as soon as my blood levels were normal.
Best of luck!


----------



## cheeselover

About 3 months of 'serious' trying the first time (mc in March). 6 months this time. My doctor told me that she tells most people to lose a couple of kgs if they are waiting for things to happen and it usually does the trick (only if you need to lose it that is...Im on the cuddly side myself!) and it worked! Also both times I have gotten pregnant I have been on a holiday and not TTC (BDing of course but not charting etc.)! Good luck X


----------



## PitBullMommy

For Charlotte it took 2 years, an HCG and clomid. For this one we weren't TTC and were using protection. Go figure. :dust:


----------



## Catalyst

It was in our 5th try that it happend :)


----------



## happy mum

9 months hard at it!!


----------



## Arcanegirl

3 years and assisted conception


----------



## maz

4 years and 1 month - still no :bfp: :hissy:


----------



## fairywings

PitBullMommy said:


> For Charlotte it took 2 years, an HCG and clomid. For this one we weren't TTC and were using protection. Go figure. :dust:


That is just like me! Except I wasnt't on Clomid or anything, but it took around a year and a half for daughter, then with this one we were careful! Definately GO figure!


----------



## tansey

1st month BFP but had MC and now on month 9! Boo hoo!


----------



## Jessa

I got my BFP on our first month trying, but had a miscarriage. It's now a little over 2 months later and we're still trying for another BFP.


----------



## diva4180

First was unplanned, tried for 11 months and got my :bfp: on my 11th cycle. xx


----------



## amber20

I got my BFP cycle #3.


----------



## DaniGirl

Thank you so much to everyone for sharing!! I don't know what I would do without this site :hugs:


----------



## Jkelmum

6 wks from implant out to bfp


----------



## MrsP

I was pretty lucky, I fell after my first cycle after coming off of the pill x


----------



## babymojo

I'm on 4 months after a m/c and everyday feels like eternity!!!!!!! i'm doing the waiting game again this month i'm hoping:witch: doesn't show up!! good luck to you!

:hug:


----------



## cerilou

With DD it took us the one cycle. Got pregnant in July this year on 1st cycle but it ended in mc. Got pregnant again straight away with no AF and miscarried that in September. Had a months break and now ttc again. Hoping for a sticky one.

:hug:


----------



## DaniGirl

*bump*


----------



## hellotasha

few weeks with me, i was pretty lucky xxx


----------



## Tracey2008

I caught first cycle after coming off BCP but m/c and its now been 7 months and 1 week ttc and still no BFP to report yet :(


----------



## elly460

Four months and still no BFP... but i'm sure that's nothing compared to how long most of these fine ladies have been waiting!


----------



## tracybirduk

I havent used contraception since 2003 so 5 years and no :bfp:
But since found out i wasnt ovulating, so hoping after extensive surgery to be preggers soon xx


----------



## dizzy65

nicelol


----------



## DaniGirl

Bump


----------



## bambikate

2 months x x


----------



## avistar

Took us over a year but 8 months officially ttc. It does seem like forever!!! But once you get that :bfp: you will be so over the moon, that you won't even remember all those tough times you had ttc. :hugs:


----------



## please08

8 months of EVERY DAY BD'ING only hol's from Bd'ing I got was when AF was about, twas all well worth the effort, all those hard month's of tears and jealousy seeing other's disappeared when we got our BFP, an all of you out there TTC will get to know what I mean real soon xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## DaniGirl

bump


----------



## Drazic<3

when i was preg it just took once without contraception! 
But im hoping it will be that quick (and a sticky bean!) next time


----------



## scrubgrub

Fell pregnant the only time we had unprotected sex in June, then m/c in July. Was lucky SO lucky to get pregnant in September. It frustrates me that for some of my friends TTC they don't even know why they aren't getting :bfp: I wish the science around this would tighten up a bit.


----------



## DaniGirl

bump!


----------



## sam76

well it took us 3 months to concieve, then i had a m/c that was feb, then i got pregnant again in oct so 7 months , and again i m/c heartbroke again, ttc again, so i dont know how long it will take but i wish it would hurry, we will all be proud parents soon, and we will all be happy again take care xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Peanut78

We conceived on cycle nine... Good luck xx


----------



## MegGem

Thank you for all of your posts! Reading these keeps me going. Congrats on everyone's :bfp:s and best of luck to all of us still TTC. :hugs:


----------



## jerseyshoregirl

Both times, we got pregnant on the first month of trying - using OPK and pre-seed. My first pregnant resulted in a natural m/c at 8wk4d. We never saw a fetal pole. I am now 12 weeks tomorrow with this pregnancy...and it's been a completely different experience (real symptoms this time!)

Best of luck to you Dani!
Jeannie


----------



## TigerLady

Got my first ever :bfp: on my 6th cycle of trying (FX it is a sticky!!!!!). Started with opks, charting, the whole bit right from the start.

:dust: to everyone TTC!!!!


----------



## ald

Cycle 11 and still no :bfp:


----------



## divagee

Hey, it took me 6months i only had 3 periods in that time! erghh... totally frustrating as i came off the pill and my cycles were totally out of 77days the longest cycle in the world! I started taking vitex (it really sorted out my cycles and worked miracles) charting, taking my temps and and then once i had figured out what day i was ovulating i :sex: started! used preseed aswell. I truely beleive that the vitex and preseed helped me conceive and would highly recommend them. 

Wishing you all the :dust: in the world i hope you get your :bfp: soon x


----------



## MegGem

*bump*


----------



## KimE

Hi there,

We just got a :bfp: on our 13th cycle, we started ttc last November.

FX for you that you won't be waiting long, I know how bad it feels even after a couple of months and if you're anything like me you don't want to reach the milestones (6, 12 months etc) - just keep positive and believe it will happen (thats the only thing that kept me going) and enjoy all the BD'ing!!! :hugs:


----------



## CurlySue

Lots and lots of months. Still nothing. Ugh, unfair.


----------



## DaniGirl

bump


----------



## Tracey2008

Its been 8 months for us and we have had a couple months break but shall be ready to ttc again in the New Year. Good luck to everyone ttc lets hope we all get our BFP soon x


----------



## sarah1989

Coming up to 9 months trying for us, and still no :bfp:


----------



## dizzy65

we were ttc for a while with acouple miss carriages well i wouldnt really call it ttc. we wernt trying but wernt preventing sence we were 16.. this was 2nd cycle ttc and we got a bfp


----------



## JASMAK

I am just past two years, with three m/c in there.


----------



## samantha_sarah

I concieved after 2 years of trying. It happened straight after my period. Wasnt on fertility drugs but had a huge cyst in my left ovary which went after conception.

Good luck everyone ttc :dust:


----------



## kookie

2 years for my 1st 1 year for my 2nd 2 months for my 3rd and straight away this time xx


----------



## hayley352

currently on cycle 15!!


----------



## samzi

came off the pill in september and fell in the november


----------



## welshwarriors

We got lucky in Cycle 5.


----------



## MegGem

Took me 3 cycles. Good luck everyone :hug:


----------



## DaniGirl

bump


----------



## DaniGirl

bump bump


----------



## Emerald-Sarah

Its been a long 5 years and 3 months for us, with a m/c in May 2006.
Currently on tww and hoping that this is our month !!! FX XXXXXXXX


----------



## ktsl123

I got my bfp yesterday and it took us 4 cycles.


----------



## 2yrsandwaiting

Got mine on Saturday and it took almost 3yrs. But we got!
Good luck to you!


----------



## golcarlilly

It took me 6 months TTC first time, then I m/c, this time it has been 7 months, wishing you a speedy :bfp::hug:


----------



## DaniGirl

Thank you all for sharing! What a great 2008!! Now here's to more BFP's in 2009 !


----------

